# Need some song ideas for the band



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just started a band over here to play to the expat community (a bunch of 30-50ish yr old weirdos/drunks). We will probably play for beer and food money (nothing too serious yet) and the songs have to all be dancers. More like a wedding/pub band than any tribute/wannabe egoists. We don't have keyboards (yet) just two guitarists, bass, singist, and drummer. So far we have the following songs but we need about 10 more so any suggestions please - what would get you or the missus dancing:

Billy Idol: White Wedding, Rebel Yell
Cult: She sells sanctuary
Bowie: Rebel REbel
T-REx: Get it on
Stereo MC's: Step it up
Bill Haley: Rock Around the clock
Elvis: Blue Suede Shoes, Jailhouse Rock
Simple Minds: Don't you
Undertones: Teenage Kicks
Sex Pistols: Pretty Vacant
Lynard Skynard: Sweet Home Alabama
Chuck Berry: Johnny B Goode
Dire Straits: MOney For Nothing
Kaiser Chiefs: I Predict a Riot
Wild Cherry: Play that funky music
Eddie & The Hotrods: Do anything you wanna do
Stones: Brown Sugar, Honky Tonk Woman,Start Me Up
Razorlight: Golden Touch
Oasis: Roll With It

Cheers
Brian


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Pretty varying degree of genres there Brian.

Cheap Trick : Want you to want me
Echo & the Bunnymen : The cutter
Damned : Eloise
Clash : I fought the law
Stanglers : No more heroes

Anything from Madness will work IMO at a party.

Older stuff

Danny & the Juniors : At the hop
Buddy Holly : Rave on
Dion & the Belmonts : Wanderer
Del Shannon : Runaway
Jerry lee lewis Great balls of fire

Musical numpty meself, so no idea if the above can be covered with your line up btw 

hth

Tony


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Kings of Leon - Use Somebody
Ocean Colour Scene - Hundred mile high city - Riverboat song - The day we caught the train.

Black Crowes - Hard To Handle

Jet - Are You Gonna Be My Girl

Lenny Kravitz - American Woman

Sound Garden - Black Hole Sun

Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Buzz****s - What Do I Get & Ever fallen in love
MC5 - Kick Out the Jams Microfibres...

If you need any inspiration at all on cover versions though, check out the track listings on these babies - http://www.fatwreck.com/store/ext/MeFirstFat


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell/Back In Black
Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent suggestions! Thanks. Keep 'em coming! Spoke with the other guitarist and we are definitely going to add Black Crowes, Buzz****s, Clash for now. Need to listen to other stuff again to see if we could do it. AC/DC would be so cool but voice range is way too extreme for our singer. Forgot to add Led Zep: Rock n Roll to the list earlier. You can probably tell the singer is an old punk rocker lol.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face

But on a more serious note, how about some Queen stuff?


----------

